# False positive? Newbie...long story to come



## rxgirl

I am trying my hardest to get an endo/colonoscopy done, but I am too high risk for the outpt centers due to my Factor V Leiden (I disagree). Anyway, I also have IgA deficiency, which makes all my IgA components low on this test due to lack of that part of my immune system. I always thought I had "stomach" problems, but never quite bad enough for Crohns. However, I am thinking it is hard to argue with all these indicators. I thought my genes were fine until a couple months ago when I learned I have a blood clotting disorder (via DVT), IgA defiency and now this. 

Prometheus IBD SGI Test

Pattern Consistent with Crohn's Disease
note:
Serology Results
ASCA IgA ELISA: <3.1 EU/ml Reference Range: <8.5 EU/ml
ASCA IgG ELISA: 4.0 EU/ml <17.8 EU/ml
Anti-OmpC IgA ELISA: <3.1 EU/ml <10.9 EU/ml
Anti-CBir1 IgG ELISA: 8.3 EU/ml <78.4 EU/ml
Anti-A4-Fla2 IgG ELISA: 76.4 EU/ml <44.8 EU/ml
Anti-FlaX IgG ELISA: >100.0 EU/ml <33.4 EU/ml
IBD-specific pANCA
AutoAntibody ELISA: 5.0 EU/ml <19.8 EU/ml
IFA Perinuclear Pattern: Not Detected Not Detected
DNAse Sensitivity: Not Detected Not Detected

Genetics Results
ATG16L1 Mutation Detected No Mutation
SNP (rs2241880): Homozygous G/G Detected

ECM1 Mutation Detected No Mutation
SNP (rs3737240): Heterozygous C/T Detected

NKX2-3 Mutation Detected No Mutation
SNP (rs10883365): Heterozygous A/G Detected

STAT3 Mutation
SNP (rs744166): Mutation Detected Detected

Inflammation Results
ICAM-1: 0.54 ug/ml <0.54 ug/ml
VCAM-1: 0.73 ug/ml <0.68 ug/ml
VEGF: 82 pg/ml <345 pg/ml
CRP: 11.6 mg/L <13.2 mg/L
SAA: 13.6 mg/L <10.9 mg/L

Any thoughts? Awesome forum!!!


----------



## rxgirl

More info...I cannot get an appt with my GI doctor to go over the results for two months. The test was sent to me via electronic chart, so I am not sure of the doctor's interpretation. I tested negative for Celiac disease. 

I am posting my full story right now also. Thanks!


----------



## rs80

How did this all go?


----------



## Fosterfamily2303

What ended up having. I was comparing yours and mine. A lot of my things same as yours. My biopsy came back positive for colitis.  But the Prometheus test says pattern not consistent with ibd??


----------

